# Using ELL and other algs for 3BLD



## Daniel Lin (Nov 21, 2016)

Here are some techniques that could be useful after you learn 3style. These are kind of tricky to recognize and setup quickly in solves. With practice though, I am sure they can be fast

*1. Floating buffers*
Lots of people do this already. Basically, if you have a 3cycle outside of your buffer, you solve it with 1 commutator, instead of 2 from your regular buffer

*2. 3cycle+twist*
Floating buffers only work if your 3cycle is "pure". If it isn't, you can use an ELL alg like M' U M U M' U2 M' U M' U M U M' U M'. Use setup moves to put all pieces on 1 layer. Then solve the "twisted cycle" and flip an edge. If you don't see any flipped edges, then flip the buffer

*3. Double 2cycle*
ELL algs like H perm, Z perm, or [r' U M2 U' r, U2]. Use them to solve 4 pieces in one alg(instead of doing 2 or 3 3cycles)
example example 2 example 3

*4. Double 2cycle+flip*
Same as double 2cycle, but flips an edge. If you don't see any flipped edges flip the buffer
example
There aren't any alg lists for these atm, so I'm genning them on Cube Explorer. Someone pls help me gen more


----------



## shadowslice e (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes this would be useful but it would be hard to get good at. that said if you got really good at it you could feasibly have a huge advantage over other BLDers (which is how maskow managed to get so fast because he managed to recognise a t perm in his UWR)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Nov 21, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> that said if you got really good at it you could feasibly have a huge advantage over other BLDers (which is how maskow managed to get so fast because he managed to recognise a t perm in his UWR)


Exactly

I don't think these would be too difficult to use. I already know most of ELL, and I use the algs sometimes in solves. Since these types of cases come up very often, you can get a lot of practice from them. 
Also, the more algs you know(from different angles) the less setups moves you have to, making things easier


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 5, 2016)

a couple algs
very easy to memorize
*double 2 cycles*
[S', M' U M U']
[S', U M' U' M]-
[S', M' U' M U]
[S', U' M' U M]-

[S, M' U M U']
[S, U M' U' M]-
[S, M' U' M U]
[S, U' M' U M]-

*3cycle+twist*
S' M' U M U' S U' M' U M
S' U M' U' M S M' U' M U
S' M' U' M U S U M' U' M
S' U' M' U M S M' U M U'

S M' U M U' S' U' M' U M
S U M' U' M S' M' U' M U
S M' U' M U S' U M' U' M
S U' M' U M S' M' U M U'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> a couple algs
> very easy to memorize
> *double 2 cycles*
> [S', M' U M U']
> ...



Aren't those 5-cycles?


----------



## Daniel Lin (Dec 5, 2016)

Cale S said:


> Aren't those 5-cycles?


no, they all switch 2 pairs of edges.
a 5cycle is something like M' U M U'
right?


----------



## Cale S (Dec 5, 2016)

Daniel Lin said:


> no, they all switch 2 pairs of edges.
> a 5cycle is something like M' U M U'
> right?



oh wow I was just doing conjugates instead of commutators
I'm too tired for this


----------

